# Made a mistake; Having a small bowel follow through



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

instead. I thought I was having an upper Gi, but after you explained it to me I realized I already had it done before and It was a breeze, So any information anyone could give me, or any tips about a small bowel follow though would be greatly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

I had a small bowel follow through and it's essentially the same as the barium swallow or upper gi but you have to have more x-rays and wait longer for the barium to travel through your small bowel. That means you have to wait around longer. It's nothing worse than you already had with the upper GI.You also get a rough estimate of your transit time with this. For example, the docs would take an x-ray every 15 minutes after swallowing that horrible chalk and mine was to my small bowel in that first 15 minute session. The guy was amazed. Hello IBS. Some people have to wait up to 4 hours for the barium to reach their small bowel. So bring a book and the rest will be a repeat.hope this helpstiffany


----------



## msangh (Apr 26, 2001)

BUGI also went in for the test and the barium had reached the descending colon in 30 minutes. What are you taking now (meds)? I do not have any pain asscoiated with this illness its just that food passes through my system to fast. What causes the bloating and gas is undigested food. Not sure if a fast GI motility automatically means IBS...What are your next steps?I have been on Paxil (although I will be going in for anxiety disorders), Bentyl, Loperamide (which has helped a little), and a few other drugs which all do not help.Just wondering what your doc told you after the results came in... My doc says to live with it (what a bunch of bull)Thanksmsangh


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Wow - I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who had this. I had a follow-through 7 - 8 years ago and had barium in my rectum within 30 minutes. I was told it was IBS (which I knew) and to live with it.


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

I had the small bowel follow through a few weeks ago. The barium traveled through my system fast also.Most of the time I spent waiting around was because the Dr. was so busy. By the time I got home I was already passing the barium. No one ever believes me when I tell them things move fast through this body.Anyway, the test is more of an inconvenience than anything else. It did take me a while to drink that stuff but some others there just chugged it down.Good luck.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

well my test went okay. It tok it about an hour and a half to go all through me,I had the hardest time to drink the barium.. it took me the whole hour and a half to drink all of it.the took a total of 4 xrays, and I got the results back, and they said I'm normal.which means it's IBS. YAY, I could have told them that. I know my body so well, but no one else would listen to me. lol. I guess its better to be safe than sorry.anywho, I'm glad they didnt find anythng abnormal.The hardest part of the test was drinking the barium, everytime I swallowed it, I felt like I was going to gag on it! Ewww!!


----------

